# Which expression Pedal to control Modwheel input?



## MA-Simon (Dec 20, 2019)

What it needs to do: Replace my Modwheel when playing with 2 hands.

I looked at some here: https://www.thomann.de ... but I just have no idea what to look out for.
They have all some inbuilt fx stuff which I don't need and nothing says it can actually control in 127 steps. 

Which would you recommend?
It should be smooth, some reviews say there is 1-2 cm of dead zones on some pedals).


----------



## Mornats (Dec 20, 2019)

I use this for expression https://m.thomann.de/gb/maudio_expression_pedal.htm (M-audio Expression pedal) and find it's quite decent. It plugs into the expression port of my S61 keyboard and, as you'd expect, controls the expression. You could change it in Kontakt perhaps. I've no idea if it can do all 127 layers but I've not had it top out or bottom out too early. It's cheap too.


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 20, 2019)

Mornats said:


> I use this for expression https://m.thomann.de/gb/maudio_expression_pedal.htm (M-audio Expression pedal) and find it's quite decent. It plugs into the expression port of my S61 keyboard and, as you'd expect, controls the expression. You could change it in Kontakt perhaps. I've no idea if it can do all 127 layers but I've not had it top out or bottom out too early. It's cheap too.


That sounds good! Was expecting to spend at least 100€ though haha. But for ~15€ I might just try it.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 20, 2019)

Got the same pedal hooked up to Maschine. Works fine.


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks! Ordered for testing!


----------



## zvenx (Dec 20, 2019)

This is the one I use. https://usa.yamaha.com/products/music_production/accessories/fc7/index.html
rsp


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 20, 2019)

You’ll eventually get an FC7 once you see how it stays in place and isn’t cheap.
Ive tried and own most, the EV5 by Roland uses fancy wiring and for a cheap plastic design it’s very durable, FC7 wins everytime though.
Behringer FC100 has CV and EXP simultaneously.
I even have Source Audio Reflex and Dual CV.

When your controller has 8 1/4“ pedal I/O’s you tend to experiment more.
My MAudio was punished by my big heavy boots and lasted about 4 years.
Its surprisingly good too for being plastic.


----------



## zvenx (Dec 20, 2019)

I liked the F7 so much I bought a second one for my other system.
rsp


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks guys, ordered that one aswell! Lets see which I like better.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 20, 2019)

I use the Korg EXP2. I'm satisfied so far, but, it works differently on every device and to get the full range I can only use it on my MODX7. On all other keyboards the usable range is too small. Strange, and I haven't found out how to change that.


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 26, 2019)

FC7 is working!


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 26, 2019)

MA-Simon said:


> FC7 is working!



Did you get chance to compare them?


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 27, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> Did you get chance to compare them?


I did send the other one back, was to light for me. The FC7 stays in place nicely.


----------



## Monkberry (Jan 10, 2020)

For anyone looking for an expression pedal with a 10K POT, the Boss EV-30 is a great pedal. It's built like a tank (all metal), has 2 independent TRS outputs with a minimum adjustment knob on each output. It also has a polarity switch. It's a little pricier than the FC7, which employs a 50k pot if that's what you require.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 10, 2020)

Have (1) FC7 and works fine ... but no previous reference. Need another for DAW #2.
EV-30 IS a bit pricey .... 

What about Moog EP-3 ?? $49. @ Amazon in U.S. Anyone ?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 10, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Have (1) FC7 and works fine ... but no previous reference. Need another for DAW #2.
> EV-30 IS a bit pricey ....
> 
> What about Moog EP-3 ?? $49. @ Amazon in U.S. Anyone ?



I have both FC7 and EP3. I much prefer the FC7. It seems more accurate (it has a longer throw) and more importantly I find it more comfortable to operate sitting down. In my experience EP3 is also more more likely to send phantom data when your foot is not on it.


----------

